# ممكن معلومات عن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية Ultra Violet ...U.V



## glucose (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج لمشروعي معلومات عن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية
أضرارها
خصائصها
صور
.
.
.
الخ

أي شي بيتعلق بهذه الأشعة
الله يجزيكم الخير سلفاً وأرجو المساعدة


----------



## sususordo (4 فبراير 2007)

تفضل هذه الوصلة ..
http://imagers.gsfc.nasa.gov/ems/uv.html


----------



## sususordo (4 فبراير 2007)

http://www.uvdi.com/main3/index.htm


----------



## glucose (5 فبراير 2007)

يسلموا وشكرا جزيلاً
بس ياريت اذا حدا عندو كم معلومة بالعربي كمان وخصوصاً عن تأثير هذه الأشعة في تفكيك البيليروبين المسبب لليرقان الولادي


----------

